# CRB question



## matypetcare (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi everybody. I've just start my dog walking business, this week I want to start the promotion but I haven't recieved my crb report yet. I applied for it the last week and they told me that I have to wait about 10 days for it. I'd like to ask you in your experience many people ask you for the Crb when they contact you?, I ask you this because I want to start now. What do you advice me, may I start now or should I wait for the crb report. Thanks for your help


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

There is nothing stating that you HAVE to have a CRB check to get started. You know yourself whether you are a good person or not 

We have only had one person ask to see the CRB check, she was a police woman. At the time I had received mine through but my business partner hadn't received hers. We were honest and up-front about it and the lady just asked that I did the booking until we could e-mail her a copy. That was when we first started out and I think that is when people are going to be more wary. Two and a half years on we have a reputation as a reputable company and most of our clients are recommended to us by a happy client....so no-one asks to see copies anymore.

How have you applied for your CRB? As I was under the impression that you can not apply for a CRB as an individual? We had to apply for Sisclosure Scotland checks.

Jenni


----------



## matypetcare (Jun 5, 2012)

Jenny, thanks for your comment, it's been very useful. Yes I applied for the crb through disclosure scotland. hopefully I'll recieve it in one week.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

if you think of 2 weeks as 10 working days, and we have just 'lost' 2 of them, i think you will be waiting a little longer


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi, 

On your website you have stated "CRB check" and even used their logo....Disclosure Scotland is a completely different organisiation with a different logo....I would not mix the two as it looks dishonest to your clients when you show them a Disclosure Scotland check when they are expecting a CRB check that quite a lot of people are familiar with.

We had problems with our Disclosure Scotland checks too...just give them a quick call


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

This CRB check thing is getting a bit complicated it seems. Why shouldn't an individual be able to apply for one? I think that the amount of sitters who actually have them are going to put people off employing someone who hasn't, which is hardly fair.

I already have one arranged and paid for by the Driving Standards Agency, so didn't realise how difficult they were to get.


----------

